# anyone know how to resaw small pieces



## kazuma78

I am trying to resaw some small pieces into thin strips about 6mm thick so I can make jewelry pieces out of them but some of the pieces are smaller than 1/2 thick already. I tried doing it on my scroll saw by clamping down a piece of wood for a fence but the blade wanders way too much. I'm a little afraid to do it on a bandsaw because I don't want to cut my fingers off. Any suggestions?


----------



## kazuma78

I thought about making a sled of some kind but I don't know how I would clamp the wood down to it.


----------



## ripjack13

Double stick tape....tape it to a block of mdf....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Useful 2


----------



## kazuma78

ripjack13 said:


> Double stick tape....tape it to a block of mdf....


Think it will be strong enough to hold it?


----------



## Mike1950

YES
Test it on a crap piece.
Or clamp between two pieces......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

The fiber carpet tape will work the best. Not the foam stuff....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

You can hold them with a clamp of some kind, but the tape is probably easier and safer


----------



## Sprung

My first thought was the same as Marc's - double sided tape and attach it to another block with enough meat on it to allow you to safely cut it.


----------



## Kevin

I don't do well without pictures, but if I understand what you're describing, these "small pieces" are not long thin pieces but bits of thins, is that right? Either way, if you don't have the means to resaw them you can sticky them to a workbench and sand them aggressively, then finish sand. Hand planing would be best uness I really can't see what you're trying to accomplish (and I probably can't) but the key no matter what you do to make them thinner is how to hold them - which is your question after all. When it comes to smalls - sticky it always better than clampy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike Mills

Possibly a couple of drops of CA to hold it to the waste block, then final cut down the CA joint.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I've done it holding onto the piece with an old-fashioned double screw clamp before.


----------



## kazuma78

Where might I find some good double sided tape? And I think I might try using CA too and see how that works. I'll let you guys know how it works out. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Tony

At home depot or Lowes. Look for double sided carpet tape.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

All good suggestions. Another is to.make sure you use a zero clearance insert on what ever saw you use. Thin stuff tends to drop through the slot/bind/hang up if you don't....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Or if you're just worried about the tape holding, glue it down with some titebond. You'll lose a little that won't let loose, but losing a little wood would be more desirable than losing a little finger.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Mills

If they are not too long I would use the bandsaw.
Take a scrap length of 2X4 and keep adjusting until you have a slot cut in one end in the center. You should be able to nibble to a good snug fit width wise and whatever length you need it.
Then just insert the piece and cut through it until the blade goes into you carrier. The piece should then be loose due to the kerf and you can slide the two pieces out from behind the blade.
Backup your carrier and insert a new piece.
No glue, no tape but this assumes all pieces are the same width.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1

Believe it or not, I actually can cut thin stuff easier using my table saw with my zero clearance. Just have to make
sure that the thin part is not between the fence and the saw.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike Mills

Or, even easier.
Get two scrap side pieces as long as needed. At one end glue in a piece of your stock (or scrap cut to the width) between them. Now you don't have to nibble away wood for the slot and you know pieces will fit exactly.
When the blade clears your cut pieces you can slide them out with the tip of your awl or pocket knife.

If the pieces are not the same width you can make a couple of shims with craft sticks to hold them.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

kazuma78 said:


> Where might I find some good double sided tape? And I think I might try using CA too and see how that works. I'll let you guys know how it works out. Thanks for the suggestions!


If you use the carpet tape make sure you have some mineral spirits around to get them apart again when you are done. That is what I use to stack cut thin plywood on my scroll saw and the stuff is darn hard to pull apart till dowsed in mineral spirits.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## kweinert

Can you put a fence on your bandsaw that gives you the thickness you need? If so, make a push block by taking a piece of flat wood and putting (glue, screw, nail, whatever) on the end so it overhangs to the side just a bit.

Then you can put your wood to be cut against the fence, put the pushblock against it to hold it to the fence, use the hook on the end to push the wood through.

It keeps your fingers away from the blade and you don't lose any material. Since I can't really draw all that well, something like this is what I'm trying to describe:

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodwor...ferent-way-to-slice-a-thin-strip-ripping-jig/


----------



## Terry Ragon

How about a sharp handsaw?
How many cuts do you need to make?

My handsaws are slower, but don't need kickback protection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

@Terry Ragon has a good point- I have a small-3" long miter box that I use to cut really small things. The pull saw that came with it almost has no kerf.


----------



## Terry Ragon

Believe it or not, I've had excellent results cutting dovetails with a cheapo flush cut saw from Marples. $20.

I'd certainly try a wooden screw clamp and a small handsaw...


----------



## kazuma78

I tried hand cutting but it just didn't work out as well as I wanted. I made it to the woodworkers club today and got everything resawed that I needed between their 2 different bandsaw sizes. Still have all 10 fingers and got it resawed. I went with the double sided tape and a scrap 2x4. Worked well! Thanks for the suggestions and advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

Pile of resawed pieces!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Right on man...looks like a nice pile!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Dang Josh, looks like you're going to be busy!


----------



## kazuma78

Haha I've had some jewelry requests and when I've made pieces people seem to like them so I thought why not. Most of the pieces I cut up were too small for anything else. Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Hell, I'll keep a pile of stuff too small for me and send it to you, at least somebody will get some use out of it. TA


----------



## kazuma78

I appreciate the offer! Im not sure if I will need any more for awhile after cutting all this stuff though. I do always save my scraps though, just in case I can find a use for them.


----------



## Tony

Ha, so do I! I hate to throw away any wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Thanks for the feedback on the resawing! Love those pictures of your wood scraps -- enough to make me salivate! Chuck


----------



## Terry Ragon

Glad to see such a pile of gorgeous wood! Congrats on the successful re-saw.

I also keep small scraps of wood...they always get used.

Wood be happy to send 5 pounds any time! 

Would also like to see your jewelry...will keep my eyes out on this site.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Terry Ragon said:


> Would also like to see your jewelry...



Me too!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kazuma78

Here's some of the earlier pieces I made. Excuse the crappy wire wrapping, I'm better at it now. The set in the upper right corner are actually jasper. I cut them out from a slab and tried to make them into cabochons but it was before I had any power equipment other than a dremel so they are alittle chunky haha nothing too fancy, I just try and let the wood speak for itself and just make kind of simple shapes.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Terry Ragon

Thanks for sharing, Josh! Those look great...I know how hard wire wrapping is...I gave up completely! :(

I've also attempted to work stone without power tools, so appreciate the work in that gorgeous Jasper!


----------



## Schroedc

Wow, I like those. I've got piles of highly figured scraps I've been thinking about doing that with. My daughter does some jewelry form time to time so I'm sure I could get her to show me how (Plus I can borrow some of her materials to experiment with  )


----------



## kazuma78

That's why I bought a bunch of scraps from cliff. I didn't have many figured scraps. I should have enough now though. I got a bunch of 20 and 22 gauge copper wire to practice wire wrapping with that way I could get better and not waste my sterling wire. It's not too hard really. Although the little wire pliars, snips and stuff do help alot. But you can buy all that stuff for about 30 bucks or so.


----------



## brown down

awesome idea for small scrap pieces I just throw out. where do you get the earring hardware from!


----------



## kazuma78

brown down said:


> awesome idea for small scrap pieces I just throw out. where do you get the earring hardware from!


I just make my own. I use round half hard wire for the wrapping and for the piece that actually goes through the ear. I bend them myself with some curved pliars and a jump ring mandrel. It's pretty easy really

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Cool stuff Josh. Unique stuff...


----------



## kazuma78

Here are some earrings I'm working on from the thins I resawed, most of this wood is from you guys here! Fbeb from @justallan , hrb from @woodintyuuu , stab buckeye burl from @manbuckwal ,, walnut burl from @Mike1950 , and kingwood and cocobolo I found some somewhere.

 

 

 

 

 Just need to drill and silver wire wrap.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan

Very cool, Josh.
Can you take a picture of them next to something or on a tape measure for size comparison, please. It would be a giant help knowing how small of scraps to keep for you guys. Thanks.


----------



## kazuma78

Here's a quarter beside them for comparison.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Very cool. I should look through my scraps to see what I have that would for em....


----------



## Kevin

Those are real pretty Josh no doubt a hit with the wiminz. And prolly some minz too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

